# TLH and Mccalls Culdoplasty



## magdz_zavala@hotmail.com (Oct 29, 2018)

Hello, Can someone help with coding of Mccalls Culdoplasty done at time of TLH (58571) . Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cmama12 (Oct 30, 2018)

I'm not sure what exactly you're asking?    Was it done to prevent prolapse or to repair an existing enterocele? The code will depend on that as well as the method/approach.


----------

